# Wallboard Circa 1945



## caligula (Dec 13, 2010)

Ran across a wallboard type that I had never seen before (fairly new to the industry). It is in a home built in 1945. The wallboard appears to be a multi-ply engineered product (i.e., no way this was layered/assembled on site). The layering of the product (from inside the wall out) is as follows: a (brown) paper backing ... approx 3/8" section of what appears to be gypsum ... another (thin) brown paper layer ... approx 5/16" of what appears to be concrete ... then approx 1/8" plaster as the outer "presentation" layer. The layers are integrated - as I mentioned, this is definitely an engineered product. Questions:

1) What is this material?
2) Any risk that this material contains asbestos?
3) Does the concrete layer provide any R-value?

Many thanks for any offered insight.

Caligula


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

The Captain probably used to hang it!
I'll ask my old timer buddy tomorrow if he knows anything about it as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

caligula said:


> Ran across a wallboard type that I had never seen before (fairly new to the industry). It is in a home built in 1945. The wallboard appears to be a multi-ply engineered product (i.e., no way this was layered/assembled on site). The layering of the product (from inside the wall out) is as follows: a (brown) paper backing ... approx 3/8" section of what appears to be gypsum ... another (thin) brown paper layer ... approx 5/16" of what appears to be concrete ... then approx 1/8" plaster as the outer "presentation" layer. The layers are integrated - as I mentioned, this is definitely an engineered product. Questions:
> 
> 1) What is this material?
> 2) Any risk that this material contains asbestos?
> ...


from what I could google,sounds like it may of been a type of board they were experimenting with for high rises for more strength.high rises were becoming more popular after WW2,and drywall it self began to take off too instead of plaster about that time.so I guess they wanted to make this particular drywall rock solid ,to compete with plaster
as for asbestos,beware of anything made before 1980
and R factor,it's been a long time,but I think new drywall has a R factor of #1 or #.5,it's low,I know that much,and a foot thick of concrete has a low R rating too,so I doubt this stuff has a good R factor


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

:laughing: That would be plaster over rock lathe.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> :laughing: That would be plaster over rock lathe.


Agreed:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Checkers said:


> The Captain probably used to hang it!
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> :laughing: That would be plaster over rock lathe.


yeah ,I blew that one,my mind went off track thinking,wow!!!half concrete-gypsum drywall....google that
then as I re-read his post,it's oh gee,the 1st layer of paper was their form of vapour barrier back then,then no talk of a paper face,just a 1/8" layer of plaster......oh well
it's cabin fever.stuck at home in the snow:yes:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> :laughing: That would be plaster over rock lathe.


:thumbup:

Did you see any horse hair in the mix?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Checkers said:
> 
> 
> > The Captain probably used to hang it!
> ...


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Pizza and a beer sounds good right now...:thumbsup:


----------

